# Free Outdoors Event



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

June 13 & 14. Great opportunity for your munchkins to try something fun and new! Easy on the wallet, too.

http://outdooradventuredays.com/


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Also want to stress...several forum members have recently asked about archery for kids. This is their opportunity. Bows, arrows and targets are provided, all free - just get your kids there. Non-kids are welcome, too.

Yup...I'm a missionary for archery, just looking for converts!


----------

